# Where can you buy red fire millipedes?



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

Been looking online but cant seem to find any for sale  Wanting to get 2 for my 18th in September, i think theyre beautiful xD Anybody sell these, or know of a site i can buy them from? : victory:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Good question, 'pedes are pretty hard to find at the moment. Having seen that one though, I wants too xD 

If you find somewhere, leme know  My usual haunts havent got em.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

i can get some how menny you want?...:2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Red Fire Millipede - Centrobolus annulatus

Them ones? How much mate?


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

sorry i ment Ghana Red Banded Millipede

Ghana Red Banded Millipede Care Sheet


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

:mf_dribble: Wow, love it, ditto on the previous comment xD how much? :2thumb:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

will have to speek to the supplyer if they have any left will pm you tomorow i think there going to be bout £7-10ish

Harry


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow i love that one too :O Can you put different kinds of millipedes in the same tank?


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

yer it depends i keep olives and sri lanken giants together if they have the same requirement's 
if your interested in some i will ring the people up now if they have any in stock


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

BugsDirectUK.com - suppliers of exotic insects (millipedes)

these have some currently in stock...hopefully ordering myself a couple next week if i have any money spare...


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

I am really interested, but I'd only be able to get some around the end of September (birthday ).


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

Ian.g said:


> BugsDirectUK.com - suppliers of exotic insects (millipedes)
> 
> these have some currently in stock...hopefully ordering myself a couple next week if i have any money spare...


Them flat ones look like weird little things  I like 0=]


----------

